# GumBall Machine Tank.



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Danh Vu said:


> Subscribed


me too! can't wait to see more.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

this is a challenge 
will try to follow.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

how will you seal where the metal is on the mechanical side of the machine? How many gallons do you think it is and what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

familyman03 said:


> how will you seal where the metal is on the mechanical side of the machine? How many gallons do you think it is and what are you going to stock it with?


There is almost an entire tube of silicone in there. I have tested it and it does not leak... And its probably .6 to .7 gallons. Not sure what i'm going to stock it with yet. Open to suggestions.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

shrimp


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes... There will be shrimp. Maybe 2 or 3 fancy guppys as well.


----------



## dspin02 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is awesome, cant wait to see how this develops.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

subscribed. and if 3 guppys turn into 300 you can always use them as food for your piranha lol


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

agimlin said:


> subscribed. and if 3 guppys turn into 300 you can always use them as food for your piranha lol


Very true.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

there is a guy selling pure strain of endlers and cherry shrimp on aquabid right now.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the bouncy balls! Very good/original idea. As for the hard scape? I think a dark or black rock dead center with sharp/square edges would be a good contrast. I think it'd show off the ball idea very nicely.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I like where you put the heater! Great idea.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Update:

I added some black gravel and an Anubis from my piranha tank. Also added 3 "GloFish" from my EBI. It looks good, but i def need to add more light. Im thinking of just adding another on of the lights i have, but i still dont know if that will be enough. I might get a led strip from auto zone and try that. It does look good though. The glofish are going to stay there for a week or so. Im leaning toward 2 or 3 Guppys, Shrimp, and a cool looking snail. All suggestions are welcome, especially when it comes to a snail. 

Some Picture Updates: (poor quality)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

for snail a couple of corona nerites, they have very interesting shapes, but if you want other patterns stuff like red ruby, zebra, and olive nerites may go with your theme.

I would not put guppies into a 1 gallon tank...


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

a guy on aquabid has purple and magenta mystery snails, im a fan of them, i got a blue black and gold in my 10g i want to add a purple one


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't put danios in a 10g...it needs a 20g low tank or a 20g high tank with high flow... Just go with RCS and some snails.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea... I already took the fish out. Is there no fish that will survive in a gallon tank?


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe technically there is ... but imagine someone stuffing you in a small elevator for the remainder of your life.
Shrimp and/or snails I suppose would be fine, but I personally would still like them in a larger tank or I'd feel bad.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea. I hear ya. So snails and shrimp it is.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, how many confused looks did you get when you were in the store dumping all of your quarters into a bouncy ball machine? Or did you get them one at a time. Lol.

Sorry about the off-topicness.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome heater and light!


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Huckins91 said:


> Haha, how many confused looks did you get when you were in the store dumping all of your quarters into a bouncy ball machine? Or did you get them one at a time. Lol.
> 
> Sorry about the off-topicness.



HAHA Great question... I bought a few 6 packs at Toys R Us


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Update?


----------



## MarkPeggie (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont want to burst your bubble but i think it looks bad .
Great execution in making it though .


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

@ MarkPeggie: Your nice 

It's a cool concept, but personally, I don't like the background but thats up to you!! It doesn't look bad though!! Good Job!


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Huckins91 said:


> Haha, how many confused looks did you get when you were in the store dumping all of your quarters into a bouncy ball machine? Or did you get them one at a time. Lol.
> 
> Sorry about the off-topicness.


I pictured him standing there pumping quarter after quarter after quarter into the machine while a line of kids formed and parents giving him the evil eye for taking so long.....

interesting tank my wife thinks its really neat, very tiny but neat.
I would get frusterated with a tank that small. I just cant seem to get nano's to look the way I want.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought the bouncy balls in bulk lol... Yea it was all about the idea, more so then the practicality for me. All i have in it is a small piece of driftwood a anubis and some goast shrimp. They seem to be ok in there. The main problem i ran into was lighting... the only way to really do it would be to put a clip on light on top and i thought that took away from the whole concept. Its still funny when people come over and see it. Its in the living room and people are amused by it, so it serves its purpose.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thats good to hear =)


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think a round snail would go great w/ the round ball theme. But please don't put fish in there. How do you do water changes in such a small tank? A straw? LOL


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes a round colorful snail, like the nerite species (olive, zebra, ruby) would all fit with the theme


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

The water evaporates enough so i just refill. A snail would fit the bill. I might just have to add one. No fish for sure. 3 Ghost shrimp do just fine.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

so.... if I were to put a quarter in the machine, and crank it.... would I get a fish, shrimp, snail? 

interesting tank.


----------



## MarkPeggie (Jan 18, 2011)

palufreak said:


> @ MarkPeggie: Your nice
> 
> It's a cool concept, but personally, I don't like the background but thats up to you!! It doesn't look bad though!! Good Job!


:iamwithst


----------

